# PVC Fuel Line - Better than rubber?



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

My old machine has a rubber fuel line. Should I go with this black PVC stuff or is there something better?

*Watts RFIE 1/2-in PVC Fuel Hose:*


https://www.lowes.ca/products/view.aspx?sku=8783891


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

I prefer a rubber fuel line. PVC is too stiff. Also what about the fittings to the carb and stuff?


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

rubber but watch out for o.d., smaller is better/easier for routing.
afaik all fuel lines are 1/4" i.d.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Yeah... no. Clearance goods ftl.

Top-quality nylon reinforced rubber ftw.

Vinny I see a lot of 1/4 but also often 3/8.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

I switched to Gates Barricade hose from NAPA because it is designed to resist alcohol and all the other junk that's in modern fuel. From their website:



> Low-permeation, premium hose for use on all fuel systems, approved for use with gasoline, diesel, bio-diesel including soybean methyl ester (SME), rapeseed methyl ester (RME), palm methyl ester E-85, methanol, ethanol, ethanol extended gasoline, gasohol fuels and 100% alcohol.


Figure if it can run 100% alcohol it should resist E10. It is black rubber but has some additional layers inside. It does fit through shrouds on the older Tecumsehs. You have to ask for it specifically or they try to sell you the cheaper stuff.


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

Thanks again gentlemen!


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

For what it's worth, I used PVC on an old 2 stroke outboard. Seemed to work fine. Did it years ago, still working.


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

vinnycom said:


> rubber but watch out for o.d., smaller is better/easier for routing.
> afaik all fuel lines are 1/4" i.d.


Thanks for this. I'll go for rubber instead of the PVC stuff. By the way the 1/2" stated on the PVC product description above is for the outer dimension. The ID is still 1/4".


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

deezlfan said:


> I switched to Gates Barricade hose from NAPA because it is designed to resist alcohol and all the other junk that's in modern fuel. From their website:
> 
> 
> 
> Figure if it can run 100% alcohol it should resist E10. It is black rubber but has some additional layers inside. It does fit through shrouds on the older Tecumsehs. You have to ask for it specifically or they try to sell you the cheaper stuff.


Is this the product? I guess the outer layer is rubber and the insides are nitrile. Is it flexible enough? It's $10/foot...

https://www.napacanada.com/en/p/URAH302


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I'm always trying to find new things in life hoping to make something better. I'd give it a try however careful of the application. Tecumseh uses 1/4" id and 7 /16" od.

My local mower shop seeks Tygon, what a piece of crap. Next year it will be hard as a rock. Because of that, I use old time tried and true black rubber fuel hose.

When I need primer house i still prefer rubber. Then for small 2 cycle I use another brand other than Tygon.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

Dannoman said:


> Is this the product? I guess the outer layer is rubber and the insides are nitrile. Is it flexible enough? It's $10/foot...
> 
> https://www.napacanada.com/en/p/URAH302


overkill, thats for high pressure fuel injection cars. u just need low pressure fuel hose @~$1/ft


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

> Is this the product? I guess the outer layer is rubber and the insides are nitrile. Is it flexible enough? It's $10/foot...


I think you have selected a clamshell package that contains a 2' piece. May be more expensive that way. 

I buy off a bulk roll under a different part number H348A which appears to have a 1/2" outer diameter at least according to the website. My original purchase was smaller than that on the outside.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

Here in the US, the hose is $4.69 a foot.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

> overkill, thats for high pressure fuel injection cars. u just need low pressure fuel hose @~$1/ft


I selected it for it's fuel resistant quality, not it's most common application but Gates lists a carburated version too if you are so inclined to ask for it. 

One thing I will tell you, is that you aren't getting premium hose at a dollar a foot. The original posted asked if there was something better.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

deezlfan said:


> I selected it for it's fuel resistant quality, not it's most common application but Gates lists a carburated version too if you are so inclined to ask for it.
> 
> One thing I will tell you, is that you aren't getting premium hose at a dollar a foot. The original posted asked if there was something better.


donnyboy uses it so its good enough for me, bought at carquest, iirc was a little over $1/ft, but im getting old so my memory could be wrong, was rated for 50 or 60psi for fuel.
the high pressure fuel injection hose was ~$4-5/ft, that i do remember


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

If anyone's interested, the part number for a 25-foot roll of Gates Barricade hose 1/4" size is 27313.

If you don't mind buying the whole roll you can get it for $38 on Amazon:https://www.amazon.com/Gates-27313-Barricade-Reel-Fuel/dp/B00498CX2M That works out to around $1.50 a foot which is not bad for high-quality hose.

The spec sheet says it's rated for 50 PSI which is about 49.8 PSI more than needed for small engine use, so it should hold up well. :biggrin:


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Considering that a lot of autos have a reasonably high pressured fuel pump in the tank, a lot of this stuff is massively overrated for a blower with nothing more than gravity feed. Find the appropriate fuel resistant rubber, and go with the thinner stuff . . . the extra cost buys a pressure rating we don't need.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Do what you feel is right for you but standard Auto parts store non-Fuel injection gas line is all you need in my humble opinion. I have used the 1/4 ID bulk gas line you get at the parts store for years on mowers and snow blowers. The OD is usually 1/2". The only caveat is that on Snow King engines, and maybe some others, you need to use 7/16 OD to snake it through a tight area to get from the tank to the carb. The other thing is that the typical small engine spring clamps may or may not work on the 1/2" OD. In that case I use small worm gear clamps. If you need the 7/16 OD you can buy it prepackaged on the shelf at Lowes, HomeDespot or you local Hardware store. You can get it with a fuel shut off and clamps for around $10 in the States. Or buy on eBay and you will find the best cost per unit length.


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

vinnycom said:


> overkill, thats for high pressure fuel injection cars. u just need low pressure fuel hose @~$1/ft


Thanks! I'd hate to get hosed buying hose! :smile2:


----------



## jrcjr (Sep 23, 2017)

I switched from rubber to a high quality marine-grade chemical resistant Tygon because even after two years I was starting to see black rubber particles in my carburetor. And before you start banging the anti-ethanol drum, I'm thinking its because these young punks are selling vacuum tube as fuel line these days because they can't tell the difference.

Maybe I can't the difference either. LOL

I'll try to remember to let you guys know if my marine-grade chemical resistant Tygon hardens up.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

jrcjr said:


> I switched from rubber to a high quality marine-grade chemical resistant Tygon because even after two years I was starting to see black rubber particles in my carburetor. And before you start banging the anti-ethanol drum, I'm thinking its because these young punks are selling vacuum tube as fuel line these days because they can't tell the difference.
> 
> Maybe I can't the difference either. LOL
> 
> I'll try to remember to let you guys know if my marine-grade chemical resistant Tygon hardens up.


if its fuel rated hose it would be printed on the hose as such along w/a max psi rating


----------



## jrcjr (Sep 23, 2017)

That's true, it should be printed along the hose, but when you're only buying 4 to 6 inches at a time, you don't always get all of the info. LOL


----------

